# iPAD sous iOS5 lenteurs et arrêt brusque des app



## neo47 (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, depuis l'upgrade vers iOS 5 je n'ai que des problèmes. Lorsque je veux utiliser igeneration par exemple l'application se ferme au bout de 3 voir 4 secondes et après si je tente de la réouvrir elle se referme aussitôt. Cela arrive avec d'autre app telle que AppStore. En plus il est plus lent. Alors la seule solution pour l'instant que j'ai trouvé c'est de rebooter li'ipad. Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le même problème? Car je m'en sers pour le boulot et c'est devenu infecte.

Merci


----------



## Argeuh (24 Octobre 2011)

Etrange.
Toutes les app à jour?
As tu bien pris la version proposée par iTunes et non une bêta?
As tu essayé une restauration?


----------



## neo47 (24 Octobre 2011)

oui ios 5 proposée par itunes et j'ai fais une resto, 2 tentatives et j'ai toujours la meme M----

Alors devrai-je le considérer comme nouvel appareil et rechercher toutes mes appli ?

je ne sais plus


----------



## ibobol (31 Octobre 2011)

Ai mêmes pbs avec ios5
ceux ci ont commencé avec app M6 et W9 qui depuis a été mise à jour et fonctionne correctement maintenant
Depuis dernière maj igen bloque après quelques minutes
Mêmes pbs depuis avec France tv?
A mon avis ces apps ou iOS5 devront être mises à jour pour régler la question!
A bientôt
ibobol


----------



## momo-fr (2 Novembre 2011)

Je rencontre même problème sur un iPad 1 sous iOS 5, la plupart des applications quittent après une dizaine de minutes d'utilisation, mémoire vidée (une seule application en cours), iPad redémarré, c'est toujours pareil.

J'ai aussi un iPad 2 qui lui fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je tombe sur ce post en faisant une recherche sur iOS 5 pour iPad -1G-. Je souhaitais justement mettre à jour mon iPad vers 5.0 et le jailbreaker en tethered (puisque je ne le reboote pas souvent à vrai dire). 

En déduis-je que c'est une mauvaise idée ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2011)

Ça semble être des soucis venant des applications, je n'utilise pas cet iPad 1 mais en le testant je me rend compte que c'est bien aléatoire et que ce sont certaines applications qui plantent, donc j'en déduit qu'il faut attendre les mises à jour de ces dernières pour que ce souci disparaisse.


----------



## Heatflayer (3 Novembre 2011)

Bon bin hop, c'est parti pour ça rapidement alors ! Je donnerai des retours 

Edit: ou pas ! Apparemment y'a du 5.0.1 imminent, alors vais attendre encore un peu ^^


----------



## pascal2203 (3 Novembre 2011)

Salut, j'ai le meme probleme depuis maj de ios5 : ipad 1 plante sans arrêt. J'ai pose la question à l'Applestore d'Opera , on m'a dit de restaurer et recommencer le chargement d'ios5 : le probleme subsiste.
Je crains que cela ne soit pas dû à des applis non compatiibles ios5 comme evoqué dans les messages precedents car mail plante, safari plante, l'ouverture de photos plante...
Seul le reboot remedie à cela et encore pour 10 minutes seulement,

Help ! Help ! ********* 

Est ce que la noyvelle version d'ios5 va regler cela ? Mon iPad n'est plus sous garantie et est devenu inutilisable, bloody ios5 ! No probleme sur iphone3gs et iphone4s of course ,
Please RT ici ou sur twitter à : @iampascal


----------



## EX2945 (3 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'ai aussi un souci, les applications fonctionnent mais beaucoup d'entre elles n'ont plus de son...

D'autres ont eu ce souci ?


----------



## cahlab (9 Novembre 2011)

j'ai exactement le même genre de problème avec un ipad1 depuis la mise à jour. Lenteur soudaine, plantage et notamment de igen.
Dernier bug en date, après avoir téléchargé une appli les différentes icônes se chevauchaient...


----------



## wayne (21 Novembre 2011)

De mon côté, l'ipad1 rame souvent, sans planter. Mais je crois que c'est du à des synchronisations trop fréquente de iCloud et un système trop lourd pour ipad1. Ça ne se règle pas la fréquence des push ? Même l'appli ''rappel'' met du temps à charger ses pages. Elles restent figées. Avec ''pages'' c'est pareil. 2do aussi. iCal aussi! C'est lassant. Pour un iPad qui a à peine un an et demi, Apple abuse. Rendre du matériel très récent obsolète, c'est un manque de respect des premiers acheteurs. J'espère que iOS va très rapidement corriger tout ça!


----------

